# ESTP 6w7?



## BlackLion (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard all estps are usually 7,8 or 3.

Why the hell am I a 6? What can you tell me about it in relation to my ESTP?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I know that @Diphenhydramine types as 6. I honestly think there is no real correlation for ESTPs and enneagram core in such a sense aside perhaps behavioral ones but motivational? Probably not so much.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

KKKing said:


> I heard all estps are usually 7,8 or 3.
> Why the hell am I a 6? What can you tell me about it in relation to my ESTP?
> Thanks in advance


ESTP Sp 6: very unlikely (about as common as INTP Sexual 8 lol)
ESTP So 6: less common, but not that uncommon (I knew one growing up)
ESTP Sx 6: very common


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Entropic said:


> I honestly think there is no real correlation for ESTPs and enneagram core in such a sense aside perhaps behavioral ones but motivational? Probably not so much.


How many ESTP 4s do you know?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Sarah Manning from Orphan Black is a great example for an ESTP 6w7!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

chimeric said:


> How many ESTP 4s do you know?


I don't know any ESTPs to begin with, aside my cousin who is definitely of the attachment triad. I think enneagram will be highly shaped by one's cognition in the first place, so a lot of people are probably for that reason likely to mistype if they enneatype off behavior or vice versa or both. It's just a mess.

Addendum
Actually, the character Hei from Darker Than Black is definitely 4-fixed and an ESTP though idk if I would so far as to say it's his core. It's plausible though, but I lean sexual 8. He is very strongly 8 and 4 anyway.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

I know an ESTP six. He's just very practical/ in tune with the world around. That would be his Se at work. It doesn't really change his six-ishness at all. He still tries to make the world around him safe. He just uses Se to do that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Types vary. I am a 5w6 and an ENTP.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

KKKing said:


> I heard all estps are usually 7,8 or 3.
> 
> Why the hell am I a 6? What can you tell me about it in relation to my ESTP?
> 
> Thanks in advance


This combination exists. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Teen Rose (Aug 4, 2018)

Entropic said:


> I don't know any ESTPs to begin with, aside my cousin who is definitely of the attachment triad*. I think enneagram will be highly shaped by one's cognition in the first place*, so a lot of people are probably for that reason likely to mistype if they enneatype off behavior or vice versa or both. It's just a mess.
> 
> Addendum
> Actually, the character Hei from Darker Than Black is definitely 4-fixed and an ESTP though idk if I would so far as to say it's his core. It's plausible though, but I lean sexual 8. He is very strongly 8 and 4 anyway.


Same thoughts. That or the reverse. But there are lot other things that get mixed up like genetics and all. So you get the unusual types.


----------

